# Yellow Patches on White Silica



## Jerry (Sep 12, 2009)

Any idea of what they may be?

They disappeared when i stirred up the sand so I don't have any pictures.

A good example of what they look like may be yellow snow (from dog piss) during winter  


Thanks for reading


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

when you stir up the sand....are there yellow particles in the water? sounds like just spots of accumulation of dirt and such.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

yup dirt and stuff or light diatoms...maybe?


----------

